# sobrepondo-se confused



## nycphotography

You can use the gerund w/ -se object???  [gerúndio-se]

Corujas piavam umas para as outras, descontentes, *sobrepondo-se* à balbúrdia e ao barulho das malas pesadas que eram arrastadas.

In this sentence, what is the subject of sobrepondo and what is the object?

Estou meio confindido.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Yes, you can. Yes in that particular sentence, _corujas_ act as the subbject as the unhappy lot of them attempt to out-hoot (sobrepor-se ao) the noise of heavy bags getting dragged around.
_Sim, você pode. No caso daquela sentença, sim, _owls_ funcionam como sujeito, quando elas, descontentes (infelizes), tentam, com piados, sobrepor-se ao ruído de maletas pesadas arrastadas pelo chão._


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

The part "... à balbúrdia e ao barulho das malas pesadas que eram arrastadas" constitues the indirect object. Or whatever comes after the verb _sobrepondo-se_.


----------



## Vanda

Yeah, Márcio got it. The gerund stands for the owls.
About gerund:
This kind of sentence is called 'reduzida de gerúndio''.
These type of sentences can be formed by gerund, participle or 
infinitive. Ex.:
*Dizendo *isto, saiu. (this is a time adverbial sentence)
*Preocupado* com a chuva, o homem se esqueceu do pacote. (causal)
Deixe-me *pensar*. (obj direct noun sentence)

About sobrepondo-*se :*
this *se* belongs to the verb , because *sobrepor-se* 
is in the sense of stand out, distinguish oneself , and so
this is a *pronominal verb *that is conjugated like this:
eu sobreponho-me, ele sobrepõe-se, etc..


----------



## nycphotography

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> The part "... à balbúrdia e ao barulho das malas pesadas que eram arrastadas" constitues the indirect object. Or whatever comes after the verb _sobrepondo-se_.


 
OK, so in this case, the sobrepor is transitive, and they are "drowning out" the noise, and the -se refers to the noise which is being drowned out?

Or, is sobrepor-se reflexive, and they are "putting themselves over" the noises, and the -se refers to the owls themselves?


----------



## Vanda

Nyc

*se *refers to what I've told above, now below:


> About sobrepondo-*se :*
> this *se* belongs to the verb , because *sobrepor-se*
> is in the sense of stand out, distinguish oneself , and so
> this is a *pronominal verb *that is conjugated like this:
> eu sobreponho-me, ele sobrepõe-se, etc..


 
the verb sobrepor with the meaning of distinguish
is conjugated with this *se* in the 3rd person


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que "sobrepor-se" é verbo reflexivo nesta frase. O significado literal é "pôr-se por cima de". O "se" refere-se às corujas que piavam. O resto da frase, "à balbúrdia e ao barulho das malas pesadas que eram arrastadas", penso que é objecto indirecto, como bem notou o Márcio.


----------



## Vanda

Outsider
O Aurélio dá o verbo sobrepor apenas como:


> *V. t. d. e i. 1. Pôr em cima ou por cima
> 2 Pôr em cima; colocar sobre (em geral, para ocultar).
> 3.Acrescentar, juntar, adicionar
> V. p. Pôr-se ou colocar-se sobre*


A gramática diz que, para que o verbo seja reflexivo, tem que
aceitar a posposição das expressões _a mim mesmo, a si mesmo,_ etc.
No caso do verbo sobrepor, que é pronominal no sentido acima,
ele é conjugado com pronome átono integrante, que faz
parte intrínseca do verbo, e por isso, nao exerce função sintática.
(Luiz Antonio Sacconi, sobre verbos pronominais)

*



			Corujas piavam umas para as outras, descontentes, sobrepondo-se à balbúrdia e ao barulho das malas pesadas que eram arrastadas.
		
Click to expand...

*se sobrepondo-se fosse reflexivo eu poderia dizer :' sobrepondo a elas mesmas / a si mesmas à balbúrdia ....' , quem sobrepunha-se à balbúrdia eram os pios, nao as corujas.

Ontem, à noite, dormi com a gramática na mão para ver as 
particularidades deste verbo. Custei a chegar num consenso
comigo mesma.


----------



## Outsider

Certo. De qualquer modo, o sentido de "pôr-se por cima de" seria sempre figurado, o que não faria sentido. Assim sendo, o "se" não se refere às corujas como eu escrevi antes; faz parte da locução verbal. Qual será, então, a função sintáctica do resto da frase?...


----------



## Vanda

Pois é, aí é que estou quebrando a cabeça agora.Análise
sintática. uffffff!
A única coisa que encontrei foi que, as oraçoes reduzidas de 
gerúndio serão quase sempre adverbiais; raramente adjetivas 
ou substantivas. 
site
Contudo, ainda não consegui ligar os pontos. Vou dormir
sobre elas. hehe


----------



## Vanda

Ufa! Meu ex-professor de faculdade me salvou desta vez!
A tal oração reduzida de gerúndio é adverbial temporal.
"corujas piavam.....,* enquanto* se sobrepunham à ......
De qualquer jeito, está realmente me deu uma rasteira.
O bom foi que tive de lembrar análise sintática de formas
de gerúndio. Sei lá pra quê. hehe.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vanda said:
			
		

> [...]quem sobrepunha-se à balbúrdia eram os pios, nao as corujas.


 Vanda, como bem você notou, só os pios -- as corujas, não -- se sobreporiam "à balbúrdia e ao barulho das malas pesadas que eram arrastadas", pelo menos em sentido figurado. (Aqui tratamos de ruído sobrepondo-se a ruído). Face to face, ashes to ashes. O escritor, parece-me, poderia imprimir outro torneio à frase, de forma que desfizesse o mal-entendido. Algo como:

"De uma coruja para a outra os pios descontentes sobrepunham-se à balbúrdia..."

"De uma coruja para a outra sobrepunham-se os pios descontentes à balbúrdia..." (com o verbo anteposto ao sujeito)

"Corujas expressavam umas para as outras seu descontentamento com pios, esperando que estes se sobrepusessem à balbúrdia..."

Posso escrever e rescrever a frase de uma forma, mas de outra escrevê-la-ão e rescreverão outros tantos com igual ou superior maestria, com mais ou menos desenvoltura.


----------



## Vanda

Márcio,
Tô com vc e não abro. Tbm não gostei do jeito que este
tradutor lidou com a frase. BTW, gostaria de vê-la no inglês.
A frase é de Harry Potter, e como eu li todas as versões 
no pt, fiquei injuriada com a versão 'lame' que fizeram 
para ser 'entendível' pelas crianças.
Nycp e eu chegamos até a discutir algumas palavras
que poderiam ter sido usadas, por exemplo, para 'trouxas' 
que o tradutor usou no pt. Nycp teve ótimas idéias!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Ah! Uma tradução de Harry Potter... Ah, isso explica tudo. Jogo as mãos pro céu pra esse tradutor; por melhor que o tradutor (sob pressão ou não) traduza, sempre dá um escorregão, um deslize, deixa passar um detalhe, algo bastante normal. A frase discutida se encaixa nesse caso. Acho que ele só traduziu mal essa aí.


----------



## nycphotography

Obrigado todo.

Estou meio caminho exactamente lindo o Harry Potter.

Sequinte, pretendo que ler Joao Coelho "Veronika Decide Morrer" porque encontrou no Portugues e comprou.  Já mandei em Ingles pelo correio. Espero que seria mais util que ler um autor de portugues com a tradução ingles.

Ainda desculpe meu portugues... e obrigado para me ajudam demais.


----------



## Vanda

Ok , então vamos ajudar mais. 



			
				nycphotography said:
			
		

> Obrigado a todos.
> 
> Estou meio caminho, exactamente lendo o Harry Potter.
> 
> Em seguida, pretendo ler Paulo Coelho "Veronika Decide Morrer" porque encontrei no Português e comprei. Já mandei em Inglês pelo correio. Espero que seja mais útil do que ler um autor português (língua) com a tradução em inglês.
> 
> Ainda, desculpem meu português... e obrigado por me ajudarem mais.


 
Again, lindo= handsome, pretty
lendo= gerúndio de ler


----------



## Márcio Osório

@ NYCP - De fato, a tradução lado a lado ajuda. Recentemente descobri numa das livrarias locais uma bíblia com a tradução lado a lado (uma folha em português, a seguinte em inglês), minha próxima aquisição, embora não tenha o costume de ler obras sagradas.


----------



## nycphotography

Márcio Osório said:
			
		

> @ NYCP - De fato, a tradução lado a lado ajuda. Recentemente descobri numa das livrarias locais uma bíblia com a tradução lado a lado (uma folha em português, a seguinte em inglês), minha próxima aquisição, embora não tenha o costume de ler obras sagradas.


 
Sign.  Of course it was a bible or other religious work.  

I found the um whats that bobagem the chinese do on the street? The books are translated to every language on the planet.

But I didn't bother.  How useful can it be to read 400 pages of the same grammatical constructions?  Thou shalt, thou shaltn't.  And besides, who would I talk to like that anyhow, my cat??

Oh yeah... Falun Gong.  Their book is like the modern Rosetta Stone.


----------



## Márcio Osório

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Sign.  Of course it [...]


Sign? Sigh, não?


----------



## nycphotography

Márcio Osório said:
			
		

> Sign? Sigh, não?


 
Ah of course.  suspiro.  Sigh.

My typing is horrivel.  Desculpe, por favor.


----------

